# You're trash



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

I went out shooting this morning and it shouldn't surprise me anymore but I can't believe the amount of trash people leave out there. Who even does this? Me and everyone I know leave a spot better than we found it. The attached pic is other trash we picked up other than our own. There was still more but thats all we could carry. Is it just groups of idiots that can't look and see that spots will be shut down if this behavior continues? We're incredibly lucky to have public lands and for those of you who don't care to clean up after yourselves, you're trash. I doubt I'm alone in feeling this way, but sound off so it might penetrate the thick skulls of those who still don't get it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If it bothers you bend over and pick it up or just don't go there. 

Or grab some friends or family and clean it up. Take some kids with you and teach them a life lesson.

Bitchin n moanin about litter on an outdoor forum has little effect. Use the UWN as an avenue to form a group of volunteers that will clean it up.

.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Unfortunately I can't just bend over and pick up a huge tv, a busted up entertainment center and some rocking chairs. It looked like someone brought their living room. nor can I stop going because it's more or less everywhere. If it's just some cans and shells I'll pick it up and go about my business but this was ridiculous. I get what your saying about organizing and action though. I guess I just hoped that I could open at least one person's eyes and have them think "maybe I shouldn't leave that here"......and I needed an outlet to rant a bit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CGR said:


> Unfortunately I can't just bend over and pick up a huge tv, a busted up entertainment center and some rocking chairs. It looked like someone brought their living room. nor can I stop going because it's more or less everywhere. If it's just some cans and shells I'll pick it up and go about my business but this was ridiculous. I get what your saying about organizing and action though. I guess I just hoped that I could open at least one person's eyes and have them think "maybe I shouldn't leave that here"......and I needed an outlet to rant a bit.


If it bothers you clean it up. Get help. Get a backhoe or a crane. Or give me the coordinates and I'll come down and pick it up.

.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok wyogoob, I'll be organizing a clean up in the future. I hope to hear from ya when I do.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We have had a few cleanups over the years with pretty good success. 

It amazes me that people can make the effort to haul something out to shoot st, but can’t make the same effort to pick it back up and properly dispose of it.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Bax* said:


> We have had a few cleanups over the years with pretty good success.


That's good to hear. Do they normally just pick a Saturday between certain times and invite all who would like to come help out?


----------

